# What's the hottest hair/eye color combination? (Guys and Girls)



## Silver Phoenix

Mostly to break the 666th thread mark.

What is the hair color and eye color that gets you riled up?

I have chosen the exotic taste of brunette with green eyes, my example is this picture of Olivia Wilde.


----------



## firedell

I am a brunette with dark green eyes. 

Anyway, I like brunettes and eye colour doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Hemoglobin

I had to admit that I am a sucker for blonde and red haired males with blue or green eyes.

I prefer brunette females, eye colour isn't so important... a nice eye shape really makes a face.


----------



## Silver Phoenix

inebriato said:


> Anyway, I like brunettes and eye colour doesn't really bother me.


I'm the other way around, hair doesn't bother me too much.

I am, however, fascinated to death with eyes.


----------



## Steve MD

Eye color doesn't matter to me much, but I like thick black hair.


----------



## Calvaire

Hair doesn't matter much to me although I do seem to prefer darker haired guys (i've never dated a blonde)
but eyes I love some good blue or green eyes.


----------



## Monte

Black hair and hazel eyes. I think 'cause it's not very common.

Orangish hair and blue eyes are cool too.

But earthy stuff like brown hair and green eyes look nice.

Although brown hair and blue eyes are nice 'cause brown and blue look nice together anyway.

Hm... I like most combination lol. I'm not a big blond person though.


----------



## Nasmoe

I guess I'd say black hair with dark brown eyes.


----------



## skycloud86

Not too bothered about hair and eye colour, but I seem to find many people with dark hair and blue, green or grey eyes attractive.


----------



## Parttime muse

I prefer black haired guys. Don't care much for the eyes.


----------



## OctoberSkye

I think the dark brown or black hair and light blue or green eyes combination is very striking. But, I don't care that much. I'm more into the face itself.


----------



## firedell

OctoberSkye said:


> I think the dark brown or black hair and light blue or green eyes combination is very striking. But, I don't care that much. I'm more into the face itself.


That is very true, but I do like a certain style of hair.


----------



## thisisme

Silver Phoenix said:


> Mostly to break the 666th thread mark.
> 
> What is the hair color and eye color that gets you riled up?
> 
> I have chosen the exotic taste of brunette with green eyes, my example is this picture of Olivia Wilde.


gorgeous...my sister is like that...hair color isn't natural but it's really pretty with those eyes of hers.


----------



## pinkrasputin

I tend to be drawn to dark hair and blue eyes. But then again I also like bald, so you know how that goes. However, I was married to a blonde and blue eyes. My most recent ex was blonde and green eyes. 

I like hairy dark forearms. That's hot. I know that is not what this thread is about but it is something I'm missing right now so I thought I'd add that in. :happy:


----------



## Vaka

In general, I really don't care. I always say these things, and then I see someone who doesn't have these features, and I'm attracted to them lol
But I guess I'll say...with what comes to mind...dark hair. Not exactly black hair, but just dark brown hair...and green eyes. Or some very uncommon eye color...


----------



## Magic Mono

Not much for caring. If I'm interested in someone I'm not that concerned with hair or eye. The face is what I remember first mostly and then the general shade of the hair. I'd be lucky if I could remember eye color on first contact. Sometimes my mind just goes blank.


----------



## kiwigrl

I don't think it's just about colour. 
I like my husbands eyes which happen to vary between light brown and green. But what I like about them is that they are big and warm/ sincere looking... which ultimately makes them appealing/ handsome to me. 
Up until I was about 20 I was obsessed with blue eyes and while I still love blue eyes (my 4 year old has a lovely pair) again its more than just the colour. Someone could have a lovely colour to their eyes but they look cold and uncaring which in turn makes them less attractive to me. But definitely big eyes are the best look.
And hair colour.... probably dark brown to black like my husband and like my dad had. But again that isn't necessarily set in concrete, though I will say that I don't really like long hair on guys, at least not fully long like a womans style.


----------



## AirMarionette

Honestly, if they pull it off, they pull it off, regardless of hair or eye color. I really like darker hair and lighter eyes.


----------



## NinjaSwan

Like others have said, If they can pull it off, it's cool with me. 

However, I freaking love blond hair and blue eyes (no affiliation to Hitler)










aahhhhhh omg omg omgsdfjkldhf


----------



## Aviator8849

I think green eyes are gorgeous, preferably with red, dirty blonde, or milk chocolatey brown. That said I've felt myself start to melt looking into a pair of sparkling brown eyes. While I say I like green eyes, it has never had an effect on who I fall for and I love all colours of hair and eyes. I think big, radiant eyes are the important bit...and I really like long, wavy hair.

I wish I could say I don't like bottle blondes...but I have to admit they look particularly hot when their brown hair is coming back in and it changes from a deep brown at the roots to blonde at the tips.


----------



## CrabHammer

I just love any kind of bright eyes, icy blue, or a really brilliant green in particular. Anything that gives off a kind of exotic feel. Though of course any color eyes can be exotic so it's not just those two colors.

Both me and my sister have red hair, so it's difficult to get over that familial feeling with red haired girls. I'm willing to make an exception for Isla Fisher though.


----------



## Molock

Since I seem to be nearly exclusively attracted to girls with pale skin, red hair and black hair (including extremely dark brown) are my favorites. Those hair colors simply make the nicest contrast. As for eyes colors, I don't really care.


----------



## NightSkyGirl

I don't really have that much preference for color(both eyes and hair). However, I do like eyes that smile. Those are the best.


----------



## Devilsapple

Well my husband has black hair and green eyes, and all my boyfriends before had dark brown hair with blue eyes. I guess I'm joining the dark hair, light eyes, band wagon.


----------



## Inverse

Seems us ethnic people are never going to be considered a 'hot' combination in threads like these.

Black/Brown~ and nothing I can do about it without looking like a freak. <3

My eyes tend to have light pockets and depth to them~ and I half lid a lot when I'm looking peaceful or happy~ I wish I had light eyes though, gray in particular~ would be delightful.


----------



## thisisme

i love black/dark brown hair and big brown eyes too.


----------



## Excido

Red and green.


----------



## Hemoglobin

Syock said:


> Red and green.


Red eyes hey?

Into albinos?


----------



## Trauma

Monte said:


> Black hair and hazel eyes. I think 'cause it's not very common...


That's me!

I like brunettes and am a sucker for dyed red hair and green eyes, needs to be just the right red though.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Inverse said:


> Seems us ethnic people are never going to be considered a 'hot' combination in threads like these.
> 
> Black/Brown~ and nothing I can do about it without looking like a freak. <3


Well I am also what you consider "ethnic" too. But I have dark hair and hazel green eyes. Whatever, we are all some people's type and not others. That is just reality. 

Btw, Black/brown can be very hot on very hot men. :wink:



Syock said:


> Red and green.


Aw, I'm a fail. :crying: See Inverse?


----------



## Molock

hemoglobin said:


> Red eyes hey?
> 
> Into albinos?


Red hair with green eyes maybe? :dry:


----------



## Hemoglobin

Molock said:


> Red hair with green eyes maybe? :dry:


I was teasing Syock...

:frustrating:

I knew what he meant.


----------



## Excido

pinkrasputin said:


> Aw, I'm a fail.


The question wasn't what colors are hot, just your personal favorite combo. I am quite happy with all the colors. :crazy:


----------



## pinkrasputin

Syock said:


> The question wasn't what colors are hot, just your personal favorite combo. I am quite happy with all the colors. :crazy:


Weak save.

Get yourself a rainbow :wink:


----------



## HannibalLecter

I've long liked:


----------



## Molock

hemoglobin said:


> I was teasing Syock...
> 
> :frustrating:
> 
> I knew what he meant.


*facepalm*
Upon re-reading your post there was indeed hint of teasing. 
I should probably go to bed :crazy:


----------



## Excido

Molock said:


> I should probably go to bed :crazy:


I probably should too before I dig my own grave.


----------



## pinkrasputin

I've long liked:









But he stopped calling. :crying:


----------



## Crystall

I love dark hair and blue eyes. My SO has dark blonde hair which is alright, and big blue eyes, and is sexy as hell! :laughing:


----------



## Briggs

I am more about tall and lanky......

brown eyes look honest to me though, always have. Not sure why. Blue are attractive but they feel less deep and more penetrating.









Christian Bale









Liam Neeson









Ryan Gosling









Mat Kearney









Paul Newman


----------



## NightSkyGirl

MyLittleBlackHeart said:


> Liam Neeson


This has my seal of approval.


----------



## CrabHammer

Hannibal,
I was always more of a Jackie man myself. Like in the episode where Eric suddenly realizes that if she'd just shut up, she'd be really hot.


----------



## pinkrasputin

MyLittleBlackHeart said:


> Liam Neeson


Good choice. He is sooooooo freaking sweet, too. He is like a big cuddly bear. He also gives kisses if you give him enough compliments. I'm telling you the most decent man, ever. :happy:


----------

